
Why Did the World Shut Down for Covid-19 but Not Ebola, SARS or Swine Flu? - gwbas1c
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/why-did-the-world-shut-down-for-covid-19-but-not-ebola-sars-or-swine-flu/
======
foxyv
COVID-19 has symptomless spread and occurred during the peak of Flu/Cold
season. SARS, Ebola, and Swine Flu were easy to catch with a simple
thermometer and some basic contact tracing. COVID-19 required an RNA test and
blanket testing of general population to find all cases. We just didn't have
the infrastructure to deal with that kind of virus.

------
duxup
Ebola specifically is hard to spread in a first world situation.

Not to say it wouldn't somewhat, but the opportunity to spread through someone
who is noticeably ill or dead direct fluid contact in the first world is super
low.

------
xhkkffbf
Not to be conspiratorial about it, but the conspiracies seem to make more
sense to me than the official explanations.

~~~
perl4ever
Is that your opinion after reading the linked article?

